# Dogs mouth bleeding from rawhide bone..



## mattmania843

I just bought her a huge rawhide bone from the store, the thing is shes been chewing it for only like 5 minutes and her mouth is already bleeding, the bone is starting to turn red, she still wants to chew it though.. its not like she stopped, shes still chewing it as we speak, should i take it away from her or will she be able to judge if she is in alot of pain?


----------



## kaykay

How old is the dog? Puppies will loosen baby teeth with rawhide and their gums will bleed.


----------



## xoxluvablexox

If it's causing her pain I'm sure she'll stop. I know a Doxie that does that and it doesn't seem to bother him. I don't like rawhide bones but it does clean there teeth so I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## mattmania843

shes a 6 (turning 7 this summer) year old border collie mix.


----------



## DogAdvocat

mattmania843 said:


> shes a 6 (turning 7 this summer) year old border collie mix.


When did you last have her teeth checked? It may be a gum problem, like when people brush their teeth and their gums bleed. The thing is, though it may cause bleeding, she is brushing her teeth and massaging the gums, which is good.

What I would suggest is let her have it for about 15 minutes, and then distract her and put it away, then let her have it again tomorrow, removing it again if necessary. This should help make her teeth healthier, while not causing too much abrasion to the gums.


----------



## kaykay

Maybe it is like when we brush our teeth with a new toothbrush. Our teeth bleed sometimes. I would guess if it is not a lot of blood it is just normal gum bleeding. Just make sure it is not a lot.


----------



## Chloef_2799

Chloe is the same way. She bleeds even when she chews on denta-stix. Her teeth are fine (actually really good for a small dog her age) but her gums still bleed. I think it is because she chews very roughly and doesn't stop until her treat is gone, same with rawhides.


----------



## Captbob

Rawhide bones are terrible. Many dogs have suffered intestinal blockages from them , and they are really like eating a big piece shoe shoe leather. This has nothing to do with the bleeding gums, which might point to periodontal diesase.


----------



## mattmania843

wow.. she was just to the vet a month or two ago, and im pretty sure as part of a regular checkup he looked at her teeth... everything was fine and she was in good health, if rawhide bones are so dangerous ill just throw it away i guess. She likes it though so I don't know.


----------



## xoxluvablexox

It's really a matter of opinion. My friend prefers rawhide for cleaning her chihuahuas teeth were as I prefer raw bones. I think rawhide is dangerous, she thinks the same of bones. It's really up to you when I comes to what you think is safer and healthier for our dog.


----------



## Captbob

http://nmnm.essortment.com/rawhidechew_rbzt.htm

http://www.daneangelnetwork.org/rawhide.htm

http://www.dogsadversereactions.com/warning2.html


----------



## Jen D

I have had dogs over 40yrs, I have heard and read articles that they are not good for dogs, but with mine I haven't had a problem. That has included large and small breeds. Sometimes with the bigger dogs I will have to take them away when one gets to soft because they both want that one. I also like Kongs filled with peanutbutter there safe and they love them but the thing is they don't last as long. When there is no more flavor they want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Captbob

Jen D said:


> I have had dogs over 40yrs, I have heard and read articles that they are not good for dogs, but with mine I haven't had a problem. That has included large and small breeds. Sometimes with the bigger dogs I will have to take them away when one gets to soft because they both want that one. I also like Kongs filled with peanutbutter there safe and they love them but the thing is they don't last as long. When there is no more flavor they want nothing to do with it.


How about some beef knuckle bones?


----------



## Jen D

I think I will order some today from Petedge!


----------



## Captbob

Jen D said:


> I think I will order some today from Petedge!


Sometimes, you can go to your local supermarket and go back to the area where they cut up the meat, and ask them if they have any beef knuckle bones. Sometimes they will give you a couple, for just a dollar or so.


----------



## mattmania843

What do you reccomend I get her? Are those flavored bones any good?


----------



## Snowshoe

I agree with CaptBob (this is getting strange, LOL) 

Beef knuckle bones are the way to go for keeping your dog's mouth clean. 

I'm terrified of raw hide. For one, they made my pup get the runs (and with fur like hers, that's not something anyone wants to deal with). 

Secondly, the vet told me it could block her intestines up, and that the surgery to correct it was very expensive. 

MAKE SURE THAT IF YOU FEED BONES, THAT YOU FEED RAW BONES. COOKED BONES ARE SOFT AND WILL SPLINTER AND HURT YOUR PET. 

Raw bones don't splinter. Stick to knuckle bones. 

I'm also a HUGE fan of Nylabones. Nylabone makes a million products for what you're looking for. It's a great brand name to go with.


----------



## Ginny01OT

Puppies can lose teeth up until 9-10 months old. You are much better with raw meaty bones as rawhide is soaked in a petroleum-based chemical to soften them so really your dog is getting a mouth full of chemical. Natures Variety, if your pet store (petco won't but carry natures variety) have nice raw meaty bones, all types which are safe and probably more effective than rawhide. Regardless, supervision is recommended.


----------



## mypoodleangel

we'll, it could be that your dogs gums aren't strong enough because she has not been eating enough rawhide bones or dental bones, the more hard bones they eat the stronger their teeth should become. My dog's gums would bleed when she first started chewing hard bones, now her teeth and gums are fine. If alot of blood is coming out of your dogs mouth, then it could become an issue and I would reccomend giving the vet a call, because he could have some sort of gum disease.


----------



## Captbob

mypoodleangel said:


> we'll, it could be that your dogs gums aren't strong enough because she has not been eating enough rawhide bones or dental bones, the more hard bones they eat the stronger their teeth should become. My dog's gums would bleed when she first started chewing hard bones, now her teeth and gums are fine. If alot of blood is coming out of your dogs mouth, then it could become an issue and I would reccomend giving the vet a call, because he could have some sort of gum disease.


If my dog's gums were bleeding, she would be on her way to the vet pronto....


----------



## xoxluvablexox

That's a little extreme. My gums bleed sometimes when I brush my teeth to hard. If your dog is chewing on something hard it may cause some bleeding. If it's gushing out blood that's another story.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

I agree with Captbob. If my dogs gums were bleeding it would be in the car and off to the vet. I've never heard of a dogs gums bleeding when they chew on anything.


----------



## Captbob

xoxluvablexox said:


> That's a little extreme. My gums bleed sometimes when I brush my teeth to hard. If your dog is chewing on something hard it may cause some bleeding. If it's gushing out blood that's another story.


Bleeding gums when you brush your teeth is usually and indicator that you either have periodontal disease, or are developing it. Might run it by your dentist.


----------



## xoxluvablexox

I've been to my dentist. He explained to me that since I don't floss every single day my gums are pretty week and that causes the bleeding. Besides that my teeth are perfectly healthy thanks.


----------



## mypoodleangel

captbob, if your gums were bleeding, would you go to the doctors? probably not, and just so you know I am not trying to be mean, I am trying to make a point. If my dogs gums continued to bleed alot, yes then she would be at the vet, but if it was a little bit of blood on her bone, I would lok at her teeth myself to make sure her teeth and gums look fine rather than spending my moms money at the vet, the vet would probably consider me way over protective going to get her gums checked when they started to bleed a lil bit. I highly doubt a dog would die over a little bit of blood coming from a gum, when I brush my teeth, sometimes my gums get a little bit of blood, because my gums are sensitive.


----------

